# Bionic ICS Leak 4.0.4 / 6.7.2233 [download link]



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a link to the Bionic 6.7.2233 ICS leak.

md5 is d4f9bc75285681a8c9b6e637f7dba98e

You must be on stock .905 to use this.
You must flash from STOCK RECOVERY.
It is highly recommended you do not use SAFESTRAP.

The recommended install method is FXZ to .902 then take the OTA then install from STOCK RECOVERY.

here is the file link : http://adf.ly/9ze98


----------

